# Dunlop Strings: Overhyped?



## Robby the Robot (Oct 28, 2011)

It seems with every artists Dunlop TV has interviewed recently, more artists have been switching to Dunlop Strings and have given great reviews about them. Personally, I don't think they're worth the hype they get. Maybe I had two bad sets of strings, but I had a set of 11's on my ARX that lasted two weeks before a string broke, while the set of 10's on my RG lasted about four days.  I do take into account that I do gig at least once a week, but I've used other strings that have last a bit longer that the Dunlops. Are these guys are on to something?






tl;dr: Dunlop Strings: Overhyped or not?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 28, 2011)

I used to use them but their singles aren't so readily available otherwise I'd still be using them. They sounded great and had good tension.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 28, 2011)

I only use dunlop picks because I use Jazz III's, I tried their strings once, I didn't like them, they sounded 'brittle' to me if you know what I mean?

I use Ernie Ball Regular 7 string slinky's cause they are readily available to me, they last longer too.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 28, 2011)

theyre good. dont love them though.

but 100% useable without question.

im currently on a D'Addario fix so id get them over Dunlop though


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe I did have bad sets of strings then. I might give them another try, but I'm stuck on having a wound 3rd string.


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 30, 2011)

I personally think they are a bit over hyped. when i used to use them i found that they were a bit brittle and easier to break than Ernie Balls and i didn't really like the feel. that being said to each his own.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 30, 2011)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Maybe I did have bad sets of strings then. I might give them another try, but I'm stuck on having a wound 3rd string.


 
Thats the main reason I just order strings in bulk individual gauges.

I don't like the huge gauge sets, and most sets in the 50-54 range have plain 3rd strings. Also many brands either don't make, or at least don't include the 20w or 22w in any of their packaged sets. GHS has always sounded fine to me, and they stock almost every possible gauge except maybe some of the super-sizes.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Oct 31, 2011)

I used the Heavy Core once on my Agile. 

I actually like them much better than the Ernie Balls I usually use. 

The only reason why I don't have some on right now is because I was in a tough spot and couldn't get those


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 31, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Thats the main reason I just order strings in bulk individual gauges.
> 
> I don't like the huge gauge sets, and most sets in the 50-54 range have plain 3rd strings. *Also many brands either don't make, or at least don't include the 20w or 22w in any of their packaged sets.* GHS has always sounded fine to me, and they stock almost every possible gauge except maybe some of the super-sizes.



Thus why I'm using the 10-49 Jazz Light gauge from D'Addario. I posted on something about the single string sets being more available to the public and whoever owns the page basically said that the single strings _should_ be available at your local music store, which I haven't found to be true for the stores in my area. (I would get the exact quote, but Facebook is acting up at the moment.)

I'm considering buying a set of 8s from the Rev. Willy set and their regular set of 11s. Good or bad idea?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2011)

Honestly, when your band is big enough to be appearing on ads by Dunlop changing strings probably isn't your biggest concern. 

That being said, the Dunlop strings I tried were alright. Nothing special. If I didn't have a few cases of D'Addario EXL120 7s, I'd probably be more adventurous though.


----------



## Miek (Oct 31, 2011)

Just found out they make a 10-60 set, that might be pretty good for me, as long as they stand up in quality next to DR, D'addario, Dean Markley, &c. I guess I'll post in here after I get 'em


----------



## potatohead (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the regular ones but I don't like the Heavy Cores. I usually use EB but Dunlops are second choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried the Heavy Core's once. Sounded like several-month-old D'addario strings, IMO.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a ZW set on my LP and I like it. It's not exactly bridge cable tension but then you're supposed to vibrato-pinch squeal all day with those. The non wound are quite loose.


----------



## jdecaire (Nov 4, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> I have a ZW set on my LP and I like it. It's not exactly bridge cable tension but then you're supposed to vibrato-pinch squeal all day with those. The non wound are quite loose.



Same here, I haven't had a problem with dunlop strings but I just like the ZW gauging for my LP (10-60), I used to buy the ZW GHS strings and they still make a 10-60 but it's easier to find the Dunlop ZW's so thats why I still buy them.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Nov 5, 2011)

never tried Dunlop strings. I've been using GHS strings for 6 years or so... haven't broken A SINGLE STRING in that whole time, so I see no reason for switching.

I currently have the 10-52 set on all my guitars, tuned from C to E standard(I don't have my 7 yet).


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 5, 2011)

I tried them a few times. I tried the 12-54 set back when I used drop c alot. They were ok but they kinda sounded worn right out the pack. The didn't have the typical bright new string sound and they got dull sounding fairly quickly.they weren't bad but not my first choice at all


----------



## groph (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think I've ever used Dunlop strings but I'm terribly curious to try out a set of Heavy Cores. 

I'm into D'Addario. They just feel really crisp. I can't stand coated Elixir strings and Ernie Balls just feel cheap for some reason, kind of plastic-like? I doubt I could tell the difference in a blind test, though, and I've also heard that guitar strings are often wound in the same factory so there may be little to no difference between different brands. Or is that just a conspiracy? No idea.

I'm sure Dunlops are just as good or better than the competitors and it will come down to personal taste. Strings aren't expensive and you change them often anyway, unless you're me, who has had the same set of greasy 11-52's on his Jackson since before the summer started...

EDIT: A bit off topic but for some reason I really liked that first video. Genuine, non-pretentious, and very to-the-point. It was kind of like a Jack Daniels ad, but for strings. I think I might try out a set of Dunlops next.


----------



## thraxil (Nov 6, 2011)

Bands big enough to be interviewed on Dunlop TV are changing their strings on all their guitars every night. At that point, what matters is that they sound/feel OK and can last for a single show without breaking. Most of the rest of us change our strings every few weeks at best so longevity becomes a lot more important. My hands seem to make strings rust quickly, so Elixirs seem to be the only ones that don't turn to complete crud in a week. If I were changing my strings every night though, I wouldn't bother with expensive coated strings; I'd go with whoever was willing to give me a bunch of free strings.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 6, 2011)

honestly string sound doesn't make a huge difference to me simply cause all electric set sound dead to me. it comes from only playing acoustic for the first few years of my guitar life. so after that, any non-acoustic set sounds dead. no exceptions. so im a feel guy, and current;y i like a nice loose feel without the gauges being too light. right now dunlop and D'addario deliver that. 

what i like about Dunlop is they maintain that nice bend-y tension at heavier gauges


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought a 12-pack of Heavy Core .054s for my low B. I like the increased tension.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've tried dunlop's a few times. IMO they were pretty low quality. They sounded rather dead, And besides DR, theyre the only strings that I've ever broken.


----------



## groph (Nov 6, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> I bought a 12-pack of Heavy Core .054s for my low B. I like the increased tension.



Think I could get away with something like a set of 11's or even 10's in the Heavy Cores for C standard tuning? 25.5" scale, I don't like super super tension and I kind of prefer lighter strings for the tonal qualities.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 7, 2011)

Just tried a set of the heavy core .011-50's in D standard...and...I like the feel of them quite a bit. They are a little on the high side tension-wise, but I definitely do like the feel of them a bit better than Ernie Ball. The strings themselves I just put on and they do have a pretty good break in time. They are rather punchy though...but I like it.
Another cool thing is how they feel out of the package. They are *extremely* fresh and sound newer than most strings I've used thus far. Besides Elixirs. Time will tell if these are the ones for me (at least for my non weird tunings). But so far, I give them a solid 8/10. I recommend trying them at least once as they are relatively cheap. I got myself 2 packs. One of the .012-.054 and .011-.050. 
I was recommended by a friend to try these, as he is an avid user of both their guitar strings and their bass strings.


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 7, 2011)

groph said:


> Think I could get away with something like a set of 11's or even 10's in the Heavy Cores for C standard tuning? 25.5" scale, I don't like super super tension and I kind of prefer lighter strings for the tonal qualities.


 
I could not tell you because I use an SIT .009-.042 set + a .054 and standard tuning. I tried the Heavy Core for the low B and noticed more tension than the other brands, so I bought a bunch of Heavy Core .054s. 

I still like my SITs for the rest because I've been using them forever, always liked them, my guitars are set up for them, and I'm too stubborn to change!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess I had a pair of duds then. Whenever I order some more strings off of Musician's Friend I'll try to remember and order some more sets to give them another test run. Hopefully they won't break after four days on my RG again.


----------



## dimezakkrandykirk (Nov 13, 2011)

i use the dunlop heavy core strings and they work great. besides lasting a while i can gig with them regularly and not have them break. i'm lazy and only change strings about once every few months and they last and play great throughout.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried the Heavy Cores by Dunlop and thought they were okay until one string broke so I replaced it with the one from the 2nd package I had bought. Then another string broke and I just put all of the 2nd package on. They sucked. Ended up having a third string break. I bought D'Addario strings for the first time after that and I LOVE those strings. EXL145s


----------



## Wakizashi (May 21, 2012)

Hey,
while this topic is bit old, I will add my two cents. I have tried Sit, GHS, Dunlop. From those, I prefer Dunlops it seems. Using standard Nickel wound , I guess. They are stretched in no time, and I have not broken a single string. I did once but that was my fault. Still I wanna try D Addarios... I wonder how are they tension-wise compared to Dunlops. Using 9s now... I would probably prefer 10s but with similar tension.


----------



## RuffeDK (May 21, 2012)

Best strings I've ever used !


----------



## trickae (May 29, 2012)

To each their own really. Some people swear by them - like their zakk wylde set. 

For me, I only go by D'addario's or Ernie balls. Personal preferences really.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jun 6, 2012)

I've never tried them, I'm an Ernie Ball guy, but I will try these out at somepoint.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried, didn't like them. They felt like there was more tension than I'm used to for whatever reason.

I'm sticking with D'addario for now. 10-46 in E standard, 10.5-48 in Eb, 11-49 (plain 3rd) in D , 12-54 (plain 3rd) in C. I realize the tensions aren't quite equal, but they're close enough that things feel pretty similar. The lack of a wound 3rd on all of them helps me keep the same feeling, too.

Used GHS when I started playing about 9 or 10 years ago, they seemed to lose brightness pretty fast. Switched to Ernie Ball, they were too loose feeling, used Dean Markley for a while. Those felt too stiff and broke more often. D'addario seems right for me.


----------



## Wakizashi (Feb 2, 2013)

Loving to revive dead threads... tried D Addario. And I can say, they seemed bit flappier than Dunlops in same gauge (9). So I guess EB's will be even flappier. That is the brand yet to be tried. Though I heard they brake often. I have not braoken a string during a play (even with tremolo madness)yet, so I guess there is nothing to worry about. But I have a really light picking hand.

Still, I think I liked mostly Dunlops 9 and DAdd's 9 so far. Dunlops are somewhat nicely slick.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've personally been playing nothing but Dunlop for the last 4 years, from my experimentation, they are by far the best strings when you add active pickups and floating trems into the equation. As said before, string choice is all about personal preference, and I just so happen to love me some Dunlops...


----------



## Wakizashi (Feb 3, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I've personally been playing nothing but Dunlop for the last 4 years, from my experimentation, they are by far the best strings when you add active pickups and floating trems into the equation. As said before, string choice is all about personal preference, and I just so happen to love me some Dunlops...



Hi,
yeah I have seen YT video from Dmoguitar guy. Dunlps are the brand he suggests when specially actives and floating bridge are used. And as I said, I like their slick feel and good bend ability.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Feb 3, 2013)

I use super light top regular bottom d'addarios... but they don't sell this set for 7 strings (at least not that i've seen) so i just buy the six string set and then get the 7th string out from a regular d'addario pack.. I love that combo. 

and I usually play in drop A


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 10, 2013)

I've tried a lot of brands and gauges. More than most guitarists, it's become a obsession. When Dunlop strings are brand new, they have a warm organic sound to them, because of their construction and material. They also feel really soft and kind remind me of how strings were in the 70s. But because that, IMO they lose their structural integrity faster than any other name brand.


----------



## lopatron (Feb 10, 2013)

I've used heavy core strings - they were awful, pretty flat sounding waste ;/


----------



## oracles (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried out a set recently and wasn't terribly impressed. I guess it's just a personal preference thing, but it looks like I'll be sticking to my Elixirs & Ernie Balls


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Feb 10, 2013)

At one time I used their .10-.52 set. They sounded pretty good but they got really dirty very quickly. The local music shop stopped carrying them so I went back to Ernie ball 10-52s. Other than going dead really quickly they were pretty good. I think ernie ball cobalts are way more overrated than these.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 10, 2013)

I almost forgot I made this thread.  Tried a few more sets and they lasted a good month or so with some decent gigging (at least one show a week). The Heavy Core 7 set felt pretty decent, but I've moved on to Circle K Strings now, at least for my 7. Still using the Heavier (.011-.050) Heavy Core set on my 6.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dunlop is all I use for strings, I don't think I've ever broken one actually. In use the regular heavy 13-56 for ADCFAD. When it comes to things like strings and picks though it mostly just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> Dunlop is all I use for strings, I don't think I've ever broken one actually. In use the regular heavy 13-56 for ADCFAD. When it comes to things like strings and picks though it mostly just comes down to personal preference.



yeah, I don't really get the hate, like I said, I've been playing Dunlop for 4 years now, and I have only broken three, two of those were 8's, and the other was a 42 that I had on the guitar for a solid 8 months before breaking it (I was too poor to change strings at that moment).


----------



## sear (Feb 14, 2013)

I just tried out the Heavy Core 7-string 10-60 set. Verdict? Pretty damn good. They sound punchy and articulate, not necessary any more or less then any other random string, but regardless the tone is totally fine. The sustain on them is excellent, as is tuning stability and intonation. No "wobbly" notes on the lower strings that you sometimes get.

Feel-wise they are very similar to Ernie Ball strings in that they have a slightly "grippier" winding to them compared with, say, D'Addario, but not really coarse or hard to play either.

The tension on them is spot-on for a 7-string, the strings themselves are not too large yet the tension is pretty much just playable enough for me, without impacting the top 3 strings for lead playing. For drop A, they don't quite do it for me, at least if I was permanently tuned to it, but for B standard with the occasional drop A song here and there, they have no problems.

Packaging is also quite good, as the strings are individually bagged, sealed in a resin-plasticy-kinda sack, and left with some silica gel for good measure.

I think these are going to be my go-to string for 7-string guitars from now on. No other large string manufacturer has an out of the box set that is this well suited to 7-string playing, although you would probably still get better results if you hand-selected each and every individual string yourself like some people like to do.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Feb 14, 2013)

You know I'm in the process of trying out a bunch of different strings as well, right now I'm on a set of Dunlop 10-60 on one guitar, DR DDT 10-60 on another, D'Addario 11-56 on yet another guitar and D'Addario 12-60 on another. So far I really like the sound of the DRs but the tension of the Dunlops is really nice, the D'Addarios have been my go to for a long time, but they have always had too much tension in the two higher strings and too little tension in the bottom two strings for my liking.

Oh and I should throw in there I tune to C# standard for most everything, C# F# B E G# C#


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 15, 2013)

I tried GHS and they felt completely dead to me. I used ernie ball and they were ok nothing special. 

I have been a faithful D'addario user for almost a decade. They are great, hold tuning and also have a nice crisp warmth to them I swear it.
I recently started using dunlop strings on my downtuned horizon, I do have to say, they are pretty awesome. comparable to my d'addario....


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 15, 2013)

My opinion on their strings has changed since I started this thread in that these strings are pretty solid. Guess my first pair were duds, or I didn't string them up right. Either way, if I was in a hurry and needed a pair of strings fast for a 7 I'd grab the Heavy Core 7 set of the shelf.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been playing around with GHS and DR strings for a while. I'm not quite sure which I prefer. I generally just use 11's and stick in E standard. I think the extra bit of tension in the DR strings really helps.


----------

